# Head Units with Apt-x and Flac player List



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi guys, 

After a long research (extensive in this forum too) about how I could get Flac audio AND Bluetooth with Apt-x codex, finally I found a pretty convenient solution to what I want. 

I must say there are many others ways to achieve this, but all they are expensive and not always fully functional without issues (i.e, external dacs not always works floweslly when Pairing with some devices...) and I guess there is no exist (up to now) an external Dac with aptx specific for car/marine use (12v).

Also, on this way, you must control at least two Devices (your HU and a external device (smarthpone, tablet...). 

So, guess what? There are a few option to have all the combo, and all came from the kenwood brand. This is the list of units that can handle both: Flac and Bt with Apt-x. 

TOUCH SCREEN UNITS:

Kenwood eXcelon	DNN	992
Kenwood eXcelon	DNN	991HD
Kenwood eXcelon	DNX	892
Kenwood eXcelon	DNX	891HD
Kenwood eXcelon	DNX	692
Kenwood eXcelon	DNX	691HD
Kenwood eXcelon	DDX	9902 S
Kenwood eXcelon	DDX	8901HD
Kenwood eXcelon	DDX	5902
Kenwood eXcelon	DDX	5901HD

2 DIN SIZED UNITS:

Kenwood eXcelon	DPX	792 BH

1 DIN SIZED UNITS:

Kenwood eXcelon	KDC	X700
Kenwood eXcelon	KDC	X500
Kenwood Marine	KMR	D765 BT
Kenwood	KDC	BT 765 HD
Kenwood	KMM	BT 515 HD
Kenwood Marine	KMR	D765 BT
Kenwood	KDC	BT 565U
Kenwood Marine	KMR	M 315 BT
Kenwood	KMM	BT 315U

Notes:

* Almost no one of latest 2016 models came with Apt-x eneabled. May be because of some licenses issues. I dont know. Allmost all are 2014-2015 units. 

* Otherwise, FLAC player seems to be a standard feature in some series on latest models. 

* Flac reproduction is 16 bit in all 1 din models, but 24 bit dac is inside higher ends models. 

* All of them handles Flac files directly on the head unit menus through USB thumb (and through some smartphones too). 

* All the units have 3 RCA pairs output, lower ends at 2.5v and all excellons at 4 or 5v.

*The cheapest unit costs just $100 bucks! (maybe give some try with a C-DSP ; ) 

* Full specs can be reached at Kenwood usa homepage. (easiest way is copy/paste Model name on Google to get the direct link). 

If you know another Car Stereos that can handle this both features by itself, feel free to share!


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Alpine UTE-92BT ( UTE-62 BT - for US market) - plays FLAC, BT without aptx.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Alextaastrup said:


> Alpine UTE-92BT ( UTE-62 BT - for US market) - plays FLAC, BT without aptx.


Actually, there are a lot of units that plays FLAC files, (and seem that will be a common feature in future mid-hi end models).

This is a list of All Head Units I could find (up to now), that plays Flac´s BUT NOT WITH A-ptx BLUETOOTH.

This list is sorted by brand first, and then from cheaper to expensive.


1 DIN SIZED UNITS:

JVC KD-R470
JVC KD-R570
JVC KD-X230
JVC KD-RD87BT
JVC KD-RD97BT
JVC KD-R97MBS
JVC KD-R775S
JVC KD-R670
JVC KD-X330BTS
JVC KD-R870BT
JVC KD-X31MBS
JVC KD-X33MBS
JVC KD-R875BTS
JVC KD-R970BTS
JVC KD-R97MBS
JVC KD-R975BTS
Sony DSX-A400BT
Sony MEX-N5100BT
Sony MEX-XB100BT
Sony MEX-M100BT
Pioneer DEH-X8700BS
Pioneer DEH-X8700BH
Kenwood KMM-BT312U
Kenwood KDC-125U
Kenwood KDC-125U
Kenwood KMM-108U
Kenwood KDC-165U
Kenwood KDC-BT265U
Kenwood KDC-BT365U
Kenwood Excelon KDC-X300
Alpine UTE-62BT
Alpine CDE-163BT


2 DIN SIZED UNITS:

JVC KW-R920BTS
JVC KW-R925BTS
Sony WX-900BT
Sony XAV-V630BT
Sony RSX-GS9
Kenwood DPX302U
Kenwood DPX502BT
Kenwood eXcelon DPX592BT


TOUCHSCREEN UNITS:

Clarion VX405
Clarion NX405
Clarion NX706
JVC KW-V51BT
Sony XAV-V630BT
Sony XAV-W650BT
Pioneer AVH-X1800S
Pioneer AVH-X2800BS
Pioneer AVH-X3800BHS
Pioneer AVH-X4800BS
Pioneer AVH-X5800BHS
Pioneer AVH-X6800DVD
Pioneer AVH-X7800BT
Pioneer AVH-4100NEX
Pioneer AVH-4200NEX
Pioneer AVIC-5100NEX
Pioneer SPH-DA120 AppRadio 4
Pioneer AVH-4200NEX
Pioneer AVIC-6100NEX
Pioneer AVIC-5200NEX
Pioneer AVIC-6200NEX
Pioneer AVIC-7100NEX
Pioneer AVIC-8100NEX
Pioneer AVIC-7200NEX
Pioneer AVIC-8200NEX
Kenwood KVT-7012BT
Kenwood DDX9702S
Kenwood KVT-7012BT
Kenwood DDX6902S
Kenwood DNX572BH
Kenwood DNX573S
Kenwood DDX6702S
Kenwood DDX6703S
Kenwood DDX9702S
Kenwood DDX9703S
Kenwood DDX9903S
Kenwood DNX572BH
Kenwood DNX772BH
Kenwood DDX773BH
Kenwood DNX571TR
Kenwood DNX893S
Alpine INE-W967HD
Alpine X108U


(please, comment if you know about others units that can do this)


EDIT:

Kenwood DDX23BT is no capable FLAC reporoduction.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Actually curious about decks with APTX only as well. Do you have that list?


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

teldzc1 said:


> Actually curious about decks with APTX only as well. Do you have that list?



LIST OF HEAD UNITS WITH BLUETOOTH aptX CODEC ENEABLED:

This units have no FLAC reproduction. There is a list at post #1 
with both, aptX AND Flac capable units.


(This list is sorted by brand first, and then from cheaper to expensive).

1 DIN SIZED UNITS:

Clarion CZ305
Clarion CZ505
Kenwood KDC-BT562U
Kenwood KTC-BT45U
Kenwood KDC-BT49DAB
Kenwood KDC-BT565U
Kenwood KDC-BT762HD
Kenwood Excelon KDC-X599
Kenwood Excelon KDC-X799


2 DIN ZISED UNITS:

Clarion CX305
Clarion CX505
Kenwood DPX-U720BT
Kenwood DPX-791BH
Kenwood DPX-406DAB


TOUCHSCREEN UNITS:

Kenwood Excelon DDX593
Kenwood Excelon DDX793


(please, comment if you know about others units that can do this)


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome! This is super helpful, thanks!


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

I bought the Pioneer Avh-x4800bs to play flac files and did need or want Apt-x codex. It works perfect.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the list. Very helpful.


----------



## RedHairyLlama (May 12, 2016)

Ok I am confused.

I need a Kenwood Marine Amp.
Must have 6 channel preamps.
Must have aptX.

Do ALL 2016 kenwood amps have aptX?

I think my only two options marine kenwood amps are;

Kmrm315bt
Kmrd765bt

Do the 365, or 565 have apt x?

At which level do they have 4v preouts instead of 2.5? Im putting this in a jeep, planning on using apline power pack amp to save on space and power draw. Will I even notice 4v using this amp?

Please help!


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

RedHairyLlama said:


> Ok I am confused.
> 
> I need a Kenwood Marine Amp.
> Must have 6 channel preamps.
> Must have aptX.


(What you call "Amp" is actually named "Head Units". "Amp" is for amplifiers).

Up to now, there are only two Head Units for marine aplications with Apt-x codec Bluetooth in the market:

* Kenwood Marine	KMR	M 315 BT
* Kenwood Marine	KMR	D765 BT

Both have 6ch rca output and apt-x.




RedHairyLlama said:


> Do ALL 2016 kenwood amps have aptX?


No, not all 2016 kenwood Head Units (amps???) have aptX.




RedHairyLlama said:


> At which level do they have 4v preouts instead of 2.5? Im putting this in a jeep, planning on using apline power pack amp to save on space and power draw. Will I even notice 4v using this amp?


KMR	M 315 BT has 2.5v output.
KMR	D765 BT has 4v output.

For the system you are planning, You will be fine with any, 2.5v or 4v outputs.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

NEW HEAD UNIT WITH BOTH: APT-X and FLAC reproduction:

Kenwood eXcelon	DNX-7150BT


----------



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm currently using a Clarion NX706. Flac support. With optical out. All sources work through optical. Including bluetooth hands free calling, Navigation, Etc. The volume is also variable over optical. So I no longer need the display for my processor.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

MitchWolos said:


> I'm currently using a Clarion NX706. Flac support. With optical out. All sources work through optical. Including bluetooth hands free calling, Navigation, Etc. The volume is also variable over optical. So I no longer need the display for my processor.


That´s right, your HU can plays FLAC files. Optical output is a very nice feature too!...

The only feature missing is Apt-x codec eneabled, to perform hi-fi over bluetooth...


----------



## Tim3tripp3r (Jan 1, 2017)

A new contender for 2017 is the recently released Kenwood eXcelon DDX594. 
It has both FLAC and apt-x support. It looks to be a good middle of the road head unit. 
So far not many places have stock on it and the only online store advertising it is Crutchfield. 
I live in Canada and haven't seen it advertised anywhere here yet. 
It's top of my list of units to consider for future upgrades to my system.

If you have more money to spend there's also the next model up, the DDX794.

These are both double din units.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the update ; )


----------



## juceybrucey (Mar 1, 2011)

here is where you can find everything that is aptx capable.
couldn't post the link but its easy enough to find at aptx.com


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, It is the official aptx web site (https://www.aptx.com/products), but I found its list is not up dated and is incomplete.


----------



## thereddestdog (Feb 21, 2017)

Does anyone know of a 7" touchscreen unit, that has aptX support only, but also 3-way network mode?


----------



## mzmtg (Dec 8, 2009)

Add this one to the list:

Kenwood KMM-BT318U 

I have one, it plays FLAC and uses AptX.


----------

